# Controlar un buzzer 127vAC a la salida de la compu



## Samphantom (Abr 26, 2007)

Hola amigos, un cordial saludo a todos.

Tengo un buzzer que se conecta a 115-120V a la red AC.
Quiero controlarlo por la compu, el fin es que suene a ciertas horas para que los trabajadores vayan a descansar o comer segun sea el caso.
Mi compañero ya tiene listo el programa para que active a tales horas por algunos segundos
Mi problema es que como conecto este buzzer a la compu, se que necesitaria algunos aditamentos externos para ello como un triac o scr por ejemplo, pero no se como hacerlo.
Se tambien que la compu solo genera pulsos a pequeña señal y eso convertirlo a controlador del buzzer.

Espero me ayuden con este proyecto para la empresa.  De antemano gracias por su apoyo.


----------



## equiposprogramables (May 10, 2007)

hola, si al buzzer lo tenes que encender no se cada x minutos y lo tenes que tener encendido por unos segundos 1 o 2 o algo asi, tambien podes usar un relay pero no se si el puerto de la pc alcanza para alimentarlo, creo que no. tendrias que utilizar una fuente externa mas un transistor


----------



## Avid (May 12, 2007)

Exactamente, creo que tendrias que utilizar una fuente externa y un transistor, o si no un transistor de potencia que conectes defrente al buzer y ala compitadora como el 2N3055.
Suerte


----------



## Samphantom (May 14, 2007)

Gracias por responder, el asunto es que el buzzer funciona directamente a 115vAC de esos que suenan tiempo fuera en los partidos de Hokey o basket ball, suena muy fuerte y solo conectandose a 115vAC, por eso pienso que si se puede utilizar un SCR o un triac pero el asunto es como cnectarlos porque no tengo mucho conocimiento de ello, si tienen algun diagrama especificando conexiónes lo echare a andar.
Saludos al foro


----------



## Manonline (May 14, 2007)

Aca te dejo un link de control de potencia x puerto paralelo de una computadora... es con triacs... si qeres hay uno por reles.. 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/triac220/index.htm


----------



## Samphantom (May 15, 2007)

Gracias Manonline por tu respuesta, esta de pocas, es exactamente lo que quiero hacer y como soporta hasta 1500W Y 220VAC pues esta de sobra.
Les contare como quedo y nuevamente gracias por el link Manonline.

Saludos al foro


----------



## Manonline (May 15, 2007)

te aseguro que funciona... tengo una plaqueta de 8 canales de esos... jejeje se pueden hacer tantas cosas jugando con el visual o algun otro programador =P

me alegro que haya servido.

mano.


----------

